# Grafton Brewing Competition 2016



## Brew Matt (17/2/16)

Hi All, 

This is the thread for the 2016 Grafton Brewing Competition. 

Thanks to all those that have entered the previous years comps. 

The program can be downloaded from:
http://www.graftonshow.com/pdf/Grafton-Brewing-Competition-Schedule.pdfhttp://www.graftonshow.com/pdf/Grafton-Brewing-Competition-Schedule.pdf

The entry form can be downloaded from:
http://www.graftonshow.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Pavilion-Entry-Brewing.pdfhttp://www.graftonshow.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Pavilion-Entry-Brewing.pdf

This year the comp is BJCP sanctioned, and the latest (2015) Australian Amateur Brewing Championship Style Guidelines will be used for the classes where style is specified (classes 1.1 - 18.7). 

The old style classes remain, so as not to leave anyone out (classes 0.1 - 0.9). Non BJCP.

There are also some non beer classes as you will see in the programme.

The comp is looking for BJCP certified judges, as well as those who are on the BJCP path, that could be paired up. Judges last year had an enjoyable time - great fellowship, and the chance to discuss everything beer for hours uninterrupted. 

Also finalising some home brew shops to forward entries. Brisbane & Newcastle areas are 'go' so far.

This is probably the most economical BJCP sanctioned competition in the world at only $2 per entry!!

More information to follow shortly. 

*www.facebook.com/homebrewcomp*http://www.facebook.com/homebrewcomp
*www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com*http://www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com/ (link will be active shortly)
*[email protected]*


----------



## Bribie G (17/2/16)

And you can stay in a lovely old sandstone pub in the middle of town for $45 a night with ample (several) Coopers on tap as well as hobnobbing with notable locals such as Ducatiboy Stu, Matt and Shaunous to mention but four.

Great weekend guaranteed.


----------



## goatus (17/2/16)

Interstate (mailed) entries welcome? There is a distinct lack of WA comps at this time of year =)


----------



## Brew Matt (18/2/16)

goatus said:


> Interstate (mailed) entries welcome? There is a distinct lack of WA comps at this time of year =)


Yes, in previous years have received entries from all over.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/2/16)

goatus said:


> Interstate (mailed) entries welcome? There is a distinct lack of WA comps at this time of year =)


We also accept hand delivered entries, even from WA


----------



## Arghonaut (24/2/16)

Now i regret not labeling these bottles...... I can't remember which is which and there are 5 or 6 different brews there! Maybe I'll just enter some random ones into the old "pale" category and hope for the best!


----------



## Brew Matt (1/3/16)

Special thanks to Coopers DIY Beer for their support of the 2016 Grafton Brewing Competition. Visit www.diybeer.com to find out more.





Many of the entries submitted to the competition include Coopers DIY Beer ingredients.





----





For those unable to personally drop their entries into Grafton, the following drop off points may assist:





BRISBANE AREA – All Brewers Choice Stores.


Brewers Choice Wacol. Unit 1, 1236 Boundary Rd, Wacol, QLD 4076 Phone 07 3271 1373


Brewers Choice Ipswich. 246 Warwick Rd, Churchill, QLD 4305 Phone 07 3281 0205


Brewers Choice Browns Plains. Cnr Browns Plains and Beaudesert Rds Browns Plains, QLD 4118 Phone 07 3800 9633


Brewers Choice Stafford 12 Webster Road, Stafford, QLD 4053 Phone 07 3356 0527





CANBERRA AREA


Belco Brew Supplies. 22 Joyner Crescent, Flynn ACT 2615. Phone 0432044908





WESTERN AUSTRALIA


Brewmart Brewing Supplies. 32 Railway Parade, Bayswater, WA 6053. Phone 08 9370 2484.





SOUTH AUSTRALIA


Country Brewer (Clovelly Park). 8 / 1240 - 1242 South Rd, Clovelly Park, SA. 5042. Phone 0881771110





NEWCASTLE AREA


Country Brewer (Maitland). 1/128 Melbourne St, East Maitland 2323. Phone 024933 0058





MELBOURNE AREA 


Australian Home Brewing (Richmond). 143 Church St, Richmond 3121. Phone 0394292066


Australian Home Brewing (Oakleigh). 24 Eskay Rd, South Oakleigh 3167. Phone 03 9575 3904 





Entries being dropped to the above points needs to be received before close of business 31st March 2016.


----------



## Bribie G (1/3/16)

Going to be a long day :super:


----------



## Brew Matt (1/3/16)

Can also download the programme from www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com


----------



## GABBA110360 (2/3/16)

thanks for info Matt


----------



## sp0rk (2/3/16)

Country Brewer Toormina not taking entries this year?
It's looking like I won't make it up, I've got a niece's 18th to go to down at Oberon the same weekend, sorry chaps
I will be dropping a couple of entries over at Country Brewer Maitland however, so I'll be there in spirit


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/16)

Just because you hand handle Lincolns mutton chops :lol:


----------



## Brew Matt (2/3/16)

sp0rk said:


> Country Brewer Toormina not taking entries this year?
> It's looking like I won't make it up, I've got a niece's 18th to go to down at Oberon the same weekend, sorry chaps
> I will be dropping a couple of entries over at Country Brewer Maitland however, so I'll be there in spirit


Look forward to receiving your entries Sp0rk.


----------



## sp0rk (2/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just because you hand handle Lincolns mutton chops :lol:


It's true, my pathetic attempt at facial hair confirmed that I'm incredibly jealous of his ultra manly chops


----------



## Brew Matt (2/3/16)

Stone & Wood are once again a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition. Their beers are familiar to all and require little introduction. Pacific Ale, Green Coast Lager, Jasper Ale, and limited releases such as Stone Beer......





.... And as we have seen at previous judging events, their brewers are passionate about beer.





30 Days until entries close!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/3/16)

Brew Matt said:


> .... And as we have seen at previous judging events, their brewers are passionate about beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are indeed good judges. ( have a funny feeling they might be back this year as well )

If we get the same quality of judges as last year, I will need to take a few days off ....The after party was ...um.....well.....


----------



## sponge (3/3/16)

I've just had a bit of a look through the comp details but can't find an address for posted entries?

I'm most probably missing something that's ridiculously obvious but thought I'd ask nonetheless.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/3/16)

Hand Delivered

Main Pavillion ( the big barn )
The Showground, Prince St, Grafton, NSW, 2460

Postal
Clarence Pastoral & Agricultural Society LTD
Home Brew Entires
PO Box 61, Grafton, NSW, 2460 


You can find it on *Page 5* of the program under " *General Conditions for Home Brewing Exhibitors*"








I almost put my P.O. Box there accidentally h34r:


----------



## Brew Matt (3/3/16)

sponge said:


> I've just had a bit of a look through the comp details but can't find an address for posted entries?
> 
> I'm most probably missing something that's ridiculously obvious but thought I'd ask nonetheless.


Hi Sponge,

The address for the Grafton Show Ground Office is 149 Prince Street, Grafton NSW 2460.

However, the office is not open every day.

Therefore, the best option is to contact the chief steward beforehand, to help reduce the chance of forwarded entries going missing.

It also makes a difference as to whether this is being dropped off in person, via courier, or via Australia Post.

You are welcome to email [email protected] or phone the number in the programme.

Entries can be submitted any time from now, with entries closing on the 1st April 2016. (Or if dropping into one of the previously mentioned drop off points in Brisbane, Canberra, WA, South Australia, Newcastle, or Melbourne, cut off is COB 31/3/2016).

Happy brewing!


----------



## sponge (3/3/16)

Lurrrvely. I had a read through the program but missed that paragraph.

Might have to pull my finger out and get some entries bottled..


EDIT: I just had a lightbulb moment.. I'm heading down to Canberra for the beer and cider festival next weekend so can drop my entries in to Belco whilst down there.

Now I know how Thomas Edison must have felt..


----------



## Brew Matt (3/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You can find it on *Page 5* of the program under " *General Conditions for Home Brewing Exhibitors*"


Yes, there is a lot of text crammed into the programme. The text is even smaller on the A5 printed programme.


----------



## Brew Matt (3/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I almost put my P.O. Box there accidentally h34r:


Is that what they term a Freudian slip? I am sure you wouldn't drink them all yourself Stu!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/3/16)

Brew Matt said:


> Is that what they term a Freudian slip? I am sure you wouldn't drink them all yourself Stu!


Might not drink them all...but would certainly give it a go


----------



## Brew Matt (3/3/16)

Troy Club & Restaurant Supplies are a supporter of the 2016 Grafton Brewing Competition. 





They are open to the public, and can help you with all of your kitchen and bar needs. www.troyclubsupplies.com.au





For those entering or attending the competition, we have been given a number of vouchers to receive a 10% discount at their warehouse or online - be sure to get yours.





The Grafton Brewing Competition is suited to all brewers regardless of whether you are experienced or still have your training wheels on.





Get the programme at www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com or pickup a hard copy from the show office. 





For those not familar with the 'AABC Style Guidelines' these can also be downloaded from the site and make an interesting read.


----------



## worthogs webmaster (5/3/16)

We have promoted this to our club, but I'm not sure whether we'll have any entries, it's a really big time for competitions and we haven't enough brewers and time to go around!


----------



## Brew Matt (5/3/16)

Thanks Worthogs!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/3/16)

This year there will be entries for fermented brew food & pickles

Kimchi,_Sauerkraut_ etc. Anything fermented that does not need refrigeration


----------



## Brew Matt (7/3/16)

The Village Green Hotel in Grafton is a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition for 2016, and offers value for money meals.





A tap list appears in the programme, along with some history of the venue. Check out www.villagegreenhotel.com.au





Class 18.2 in the brewing competition is for Spice/Herb/Vegetable specialty beer. Some of the herbs & spices that have been used in the brewing process include Allspice, Elder Flowers, Lemon Myrtle, Nutmeg, Vanilla, and Cloves to name a few.





Only 25 days until entries close!


----------



## Brew Matt (8/3/16)

Special thanks to Keg King for being a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition once again. www.kegking.com.au

Keg King provide quality keg dispensing equipment & brewing supplies. From kegerators to gas bottles.

Whether you are getting started into brewing or brew like an artist, the Grafton Brewing Competition is for you.


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/16)

Better get my urn fired up. h34r:


----------



## Brew Matt (9/3/16)

For those that attended the Queensland Home Brewing Conference last year (or the National Home Brewing Conference in Canberra the year before), you would know the companies Beerco, as well as Gladfield Malt who were in attendance.





Beerco's quest is to alleviate the world of beer poverty giving you the chance to brew your own great beer made from the finest malt, hops and yeast! www.beerco.com.au





Gladfield's straight forward belief is that everyone should be able to use the best malts available. www.gladfieldmalt.co.nz





Together, these two companies are supporters of the Grafton Brewing Competition in 2016.





Making beer is simple when you think about it, just combine good quality Hops + Malt + Water + Yeast...... then submit your creation to the Grafton Brewing Competition!


----------



## Grainer (9/3/16)

if I get time I will try support this and send an entry


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/3/16)

Grainer said:


> if I get time I will try support this and send an entry


Better still, get your butt up here.....


----------



## Grainer (9/3/16)

lmao i wish


----------



## Brew Matt (12/3/16)

Coastal Coasters have done a great job printing this years Grafton Brewing Competition Coasters, and are a supportor of the event once more.





Contact them for all your coaster printing needs. They also do bar runners, stubby coolers, serviettes, stickers and more. www.drinkcoasters.com.au





For those judges that have not confirmed attendance for the 9th April, please do so ASAP.


----------



## Brew Matt (14/3/16)

The Beard & Brau Farmhouse Brewery are supporters of the Grafton Brewing Competition once again in 2016, and have even attended as event judges in previous years.

Check out their web site at beardandbrau.com.au or better still try one of their beers.

pssst - only 18 days until entries close.


----------



## sponge (15/3/16)

So for personal clarification, an exhibit is one bottle? Two bottles per entry at $2 a bottle/exhibit, meaning $4 per entry (class)?

Say I enter 2 classes (2 different beers), that would be 4 bottles/exhibits in total, with $8 payable?


----------



## Brew Matt (15/3/16)

sponge said:


> So for personal clarification, an exhibit is one bottle? Two bottles per entry at $2 a bottle/exhibit, meaning $4 per entry (class)?
> 
> Say I enter 2 classes (2 different beers), that would be 4 bottles/exhibits in total, with $8 payable?


Hi Sponge,

Good question, hope this clarifies. Entry fee is $2 per exhibit. An exhibit consists of 2 identical bottles.

Therefore taking your example, if you entered 2 classes (2 different beers), you are right in that you would be submitting 4 bottles, but your entry free would in fact be $4 (not $8).

Of the 2 identical bottles, one may have a label, which will be used for display purposes.

I have been told, that this is the cheapest BJCP sanctioned brewing competition in the world at $2 per entry!

Happy brewing, and don't forget the many drop off points that are kindly being provided by home brew shops around the country.


----------



## sponge (15/3/16)

Ahhh, thanks for the clarification Matt.

Looks like my additional monies won't end up in the hands of the brewing gods then..


----------



## Brew Matt (15/3/16)

sponge said:


> Ahhh, thanks for the clarification Matt.
> 
> Looks like my additional monies won't end up in the hands of the brewing gods then..


Look forward to seeing some entries from the "Dungeon O' Sponge Brewery".


----------



## Brew Matt (15/3/16)

Special thanks to the Boundary Family Convenience Store in Grafton for being a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition. 





Locals will be familiar with the store, which is Grafton's largest stockist of home brewing supplies. www.facebook.com/Boundary-family-convenience-store-1613203158892777





Don't forget, that a display of winning entries will be in the main pavilion at the Grafton Show on the 15th & 16th April. This is the 150th Anniversary Show, the first being held on the 30th April 1867.


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/16)

Don't this mob do a nice curry as well?

Hey I take it the second identical bottle would be for "Best in Show" or "Best in Class" taste off, if it makes it that far? Or is it for display purposes as you said?

So the ones that don't make it as far as that will I suppose be for general tasting purposes


----------



## Brew Matt (15/3/16)

Bribie G said:


> Don't this mob do a nice curry as well?
> 
> Hey I take it the second identical bottle would be for "Best in Show" or "Best in Class" taste off, if it makes it that far? Or is it for display purposes as you said?
> 
> So the ones that don't make it as far as that will I suppose be for general tasting purposes


Nearly curry season.


----------



## Brew Matt (16/3/16)

The Crown Hotel Motel are located at the river end of Prince Street, in Grafton, and are a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition once again.





The venue has its origins going back to 1842, and boasts one of the best river views in Grafton.





For those using the home brew shop drop off points, don't forget the cut off is COB 31st March 2016. 





For people in the Grafton/Clarence area not sure about drop off, or wanting to get their entries in beforehand, contact the chief steward (see the programme).


----------



## Brew Matt (16/3/16)

We won't let the fame go to our head (pun intended!).





Thanks to the folks at The Daily Examiner for being a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition, and also recently publishing the attached article in the printed newspaper. www.dailyexaminer.com.au





"They have been the voice of the Clarence Valley since 1859" 

That is the size of a Grafton stubby in the photo 

View attachment 87590


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (16/3/16)

No plans for any more Melbourne drop off points? Ie brewers den or keg King?


----------



## Brew Matt (16/3/16)

nathanvonbeerenstein said:


> No plans for any more Melbourne drop off points? Ie brewers den or keg King?


Hi Partial Man,

Happy to consider more drop off points for 2017, but it would just introduce confusion to have more at this late stage for the 2016 comp.

While I know it is greatly appreciated by the comp & those that utilize the service, it is an additional expense for stores (drop off points) that agree to forward entries to the competition.

A lot of phone calls were made, and despite this drop off points for Sydney & Tasmania simply could not be found.

Some home brew shops are doing it tough at the moment 

So if any potential drop off points are known, send a PM or email for the next comp (likewise if there are any geographical areas that have been missed. The WA drop off point was prompted by some enthusiastic WA brewers).

It is hoped that those on the drop off list (see below) will get more traffic through the door, and make a few extra sales in the process.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

For those unable to personally drop their entries into Grafton, the following drop off points may assist:

*BRISBANE AREA* – All Brewers Choice Stores.
Brewers Choice Wacol. Unit 1, 1236 Boundary Rd, Wacol, QLD 4076 Phone 07 3271 1373
Brewers Choice Ipswich. 246 Warwick Rd, Churchill, QLD 4305 Phone 07 3281 0205
Brewers Choice Browns Plains. Cnr Browns Plains and Beaudesert Rds Browns Plains, QLD 4118 Phone 07 3800 9633
Brewers Choice Stafford 12 Webster Road, Stafford, QLD 4053 Phone 07 3356 0527

*CANBERRA AREA*
Belco Brew Supplies. 22 Joyner Crescent, Flynn ACT 2615. Phone 0432044908

*WESTERN AUSTRALIA*
Brewmart Brewing Supplies. 32 Railway Parade, Bayswater, WA 6053. Phone 08 9370 2484.

*SOUTH AUSTRALIA*
Country Brewer (Clovelly Park). 8 / 1240 - 1242 South Rd, Clovelly Park, SA. 5042. Phone 0881771110

*NEWCASTLE AREA*
Country Brewer (Maitland). 1/128 Melbourne St, East Maitland 2323. Phone 024933 0058

*MELBOURNE AREA*
Australian Home Brewing (Richmond). 143 Church St, Richmond 3121. Phone 0394292066
Australian Home Brewing (Oakleigh). 24 Eskay Rd, South Oakleigh 3167. Phone 03 9575 3904

To allow for freight, close off for the above is COB 31/3/2016.


----------



## Brew Matt (17/3/16)

"Where Pizza is a meal, not just a snack" is the motto of local pizza house Big River Pizza in Grafton. 





Thanks to Big River Pizza for being a supporter of the event once again in 2016. www.bigriverpizza.com.au





For locals wishing to drop off their entries in Grafton, it will be possible to do so at the showground on the 30th & 31st of March from 3 - 6pm. If these are not suitable, simply make contact with the Chief Steward beforehand to make alternate arrangements.


----------



## Brew Matt (18/3/16)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks to the Jacaranda Hotel for being a supporter of the 2016 Grafton Brewing Competition. "Get Your Claka To The Jaca". www.facebook.com/clakatothejaca[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]The venue has plenty of history, being a descendant of the Willow Tree Hotel which was established in 1876. Renamed to The Jacaranda Hotel in 1939, after the street trees for which Grafton was then becoming widely known.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Only 14 Days until entries close![/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/16)

looks Like Bribie, Tidal Pete & RdeVjun are booked in and are attending

I should have the Visa's sorted by then


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/16)

They would like some rabbits to take home with them. Please organise.


----------



## Dae Tripper (26/3/16)

Who is entering a Mead this year?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/16)

Anyone 

Send what you have

The Grafton Agricultural Show is open to anyone and everyone who wants to enter something beer & brew related

We had some Mead last year and it would be great to have some more this year


----------



## RdeVjun (27/3/16)

Thanks Stu, muchly appreciated! :beer: 

The annual Grafton pilgrimage is underway provided customs & excise, immigration, vaccinations, quarantine etc are all stamped. Oh, might have to dust off the 'guinea pig' recipes!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/16)

You forgot bail money as well

We know what you foreigners are like...


----------



## GABBA110360 (28/3/16)

apoligies to the local crew I cant attend the judging/pissup day as have prior commitments
you will have to pick on someone else for not making it through the night lol !
taking swmbo to brizzy browny points/ maybe visit craftbrewer to save some freight
a few bags of grain won't go astray big weight items no freight
cheers
ken


----------



## sp0rk (28/3/16)

Grrr, my already bottled examples of one of my beers are gushing!
time to empty those bottles, clean and rebottle from the keg :/
no spare PET lids, going to have to reuse lids


----------



## Yob (28/3/16)

Final entry date is the 31st correct?

stuffed if I can find the details, I know I saved them somewhere...


----------



## Brew Matt (28/3/16)

Yob said:


> Final entry date is the 31st correct?
> 
> stuffed if I can find the details, I know I saved them somewhere...


Entries close 1st April 2016. If you are dropping your entries into one of the participating home brew shops, then their close off will be a little earlier to allow for freight (check with them directly to confirm).

For those close to Grafton, entries can be delivered to the showground on the 30th & 31st between the hours of 3 - 6pm.

Of contact the chief steward for further clarification (see the programme). The programme can be downloaded from www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com


----------



## Brew Matt (28/3/16)

Thanks to the Black Duck Brewery for being a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition once more. Check out their website at www.blackduckbrewery.com.au or better still, try one of their beers.





Now in the final straight for the comp, with only 4 days until entries close!


----------



## Yob (29/3/16)

no bottle cap ID Required?

I put one on anyway and I assume the one entry form is ok with the 2 bottles or should I have written it out twice?

Cheers


----------



## Brew Matt (29/3/16)

Yob said:


> no bottle cap ID Required?
> 
> I put one on anyway and I assume the one entry form is ok with the 2 bottles or should I have written it out twice?
> 
> Cheers


The one entry form can be used for as many entries as you have (until it is full). No bottle cap ID is required, though some use this. As long as the bottle can be identified when it arrives in Grafton. An id sticker is then applied on this end.

(1 entry should comprise of 2 bottles, 2 entries should comprise of 4 bottles, and so on).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/16)

Just a note that ALL bottles to be judged must have nothing on them to identify the entrant. They are all basically " Brown paper bag" entries

I am not sure if this year they will be having a label competition for display beers


----------



## Bribie G (29/3/16)

In accordance with a previous post I've sent in two entries. Each entry consists of a plain bottle (with a plain identifying label sticky taped to the bottle) and a bottle with an arty label. I take it the arty bottle is for bragging rights if the plain bottle gets a place?
Posted today.


ed: Matt, if any wannabe judges have also entered bottles, you'll obviously want to keep a running score on which judges are prohibited from judging which classes, should we just pm you?


----------



## Yob (29/3/16)

You'll have to pull the label off one of mine then, hope you get to enjoy the other, I've put in my barrel aged RIS. 

Are score sheets Sent out from this comp?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/16)

It is hoped that scoring sheets get returned for people choice

We had a few "issues" the last few years, especially with the " Peoples Choice Award" with the score sheets getting lost, misplaced and sometimes forgotten about after about the 300th beer

NOTE :- This was not the case for the offical Judging...

But as the event gets bigger, and only a few people organising, it does get a bit harder every year to return several thousand score sheets


If you ever get the chance to attend, you will be able to experience why this happens


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/16)

Yob said:


> You'll have to pull the label off one of mine then, hope you get to enjoy the other, I've put in my barrel aged RIS.
> 
> Are score sheets Sent out from this comp?


It will get the Hipster VB Longneck treatment :lol:


----------



## Brew Matt (29/3/16)

Roches are once again a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition, and the venue is 'a great place to catch up'. www.roches.com.au





We have heard there are bottles already in transit, on their way to Grafton for the competition!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/16)

Spoke to Mick, the new owner of Roches today, told him to come down for the comp judging


I have a strange feeling that he might get some ideas for something......


----------



## Brew Matt (29/3/16)

Yob said:


> You'll have to pull the label off one of mine then, hope you get to enjoy the other, I've put in my barrel aged RIS.
> 
> Are score sheets Sent out from this comp?


Yes, score sheets will be sent out by email after the event. Hoping to have this done within approximately 1 month.

No problems with removing one of the labels if required - better to have too many labels than not enough.

While there is nothing officially in place for labels to be judged, there is no reason why any outstanding original designs cannot be given an award.

For those wondering, the 'Peoples Choice' is an activity that has sometimes been done by those in attendance - this is more for fun than anything else, and is separate to the official judging that is carried out.


----------



## Brew Matt (29/3/16)

Bribie G said:


> In accordance with a previous post I've sent in two entries. Each entry consists of a plain bottle (with a plain identifying label sticky taped to the bottle) and a bottle with an arty label. I take it the arty bottle is for bragging rights if the plain bottle gets a place?
> Posted today.
> 
> 
> ed: Matt, if any wannabe judges have also entered bottles, you'll obviously want to keep a running score on which judges are prohibited from judging which classes, should we just pm you?


Yes, even though the beers being judged will not be identifiable whilst being judged, flights will be organised so that a judge does not get to evaluate his/her own beers (if they have any in the competition).

The arty bottle can look good on the display at the Grafton Show afterwards, and can serve as a backup bottle should something go wrong with the first.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/3/16)

Just wanted to point out that Matt has been doing an amazing job of getting sponsors, judges and entries organised

We, as the brewing community, should thank him for the time and effort he has put in for the past few years in raising the profile for home brewers

He is dedicated to making this event a " Must Do" on the brewing calendar of events annually

Without Matt, no one would be reading about this, or participating

There are no prizes ( Ok, you get a ribbon  ), except the knowledge that as an entrant, your beer will be judged fairly and equally.

.....and as a visitor, you get to sample some awsome beers beers brewed by you guys :super:


----------



## Brew Matt (29/3/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just wanted to point out that Matt has been doing an amazing job of getting sponsors, judges and entries organised
> 
> We, as the brewing community, should thank him for the time and effort he has put in for the past few years in raising the profile for home brewers
> 
> ...


Thanks Stu!

May need a few more judges yet (depending on how many entries come in).


----------



## RdeVjun (30/3/16)

Hear hear Stu, Matt's unceasing enthusiasm and dedication is unheralded, with enormous efforts behind the scenes so 2016 Grafton Brewing Competition is shaping up to be a worthwile and memorable event, while participants won't be disappointed.


----------



## Brew Matt (30/3/16)

We were hopping with joy (pun intended), when an article recently appeared in the Clarence Valley Independent newspaper with information on the Grafton Brewing Competition.

Thanks guys for the write up!


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/16)

Yup Matt has almost single handedly taken the comp from the lamingtons and pumpkin scones era (not knocking our admirable Show Societies, of course but you know what I mean) to what in the future will almost certainly become a major "feeder" for State and National comps.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/16)

Stu, would you be able to find out if Pete, RdeV and I could book in, leave car at Roches and bags in one of the rooms at say 11 am before we head up to the Showgrounds?
Obviously we won't be able to drive after judging and I'd rather not leave bags in car.
Not to mention turning up at Roches later in the day
"hey there's three pissed farts wanting to book in..."
"tellem to go to buggery...."


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/3/16)

Yeah that wont be a problem, wont even have to ask about that


----------



## Brew Matt (30/3/16)

Thanks to Coopers Brewery for being a supporter of the Grafton Brewing Competition. Check out: www.coopers.com.au





And if you know of others that love brewing, spread the word about the 2016 Grafton Brewing Competition! But they will need to be quick - entries close 1st April 2016....


----------



## droid (31/3/16)

can i ask why you have these sponsors but no prizes? what do the sponsors do for the competition? i am personally not entering but see all these advertising signs pop up on the thread - how big are the ribbons? hehe


----------



## Brew Matt (31/3/16)

Hi Droid,

While there are no cash prizes, there are those consisting of product that comes from supporters of the event.

Not all the ribbons are big, but they do look good, especially so when they are on the mantle piece offering bragging rights to the winners.


----------



## droid (31/3/16)

Hey Matt, cheers mate - wasn't having a go or anything just interested in how the sponsors are tied up in the comp

You obviously do a fantastic job with all the effort that goes into it - good onya!


----------



## sp0rk (31/3/16)

Brew Matt said:


> Hi Droid,
> 
> While there are no cash prizes, there are those consisting of product that comes from supporters of the event.
> 
> Not all the ribbons are big, but they do look good, especially so when they are on the mantle piece offering bragging rights to the winners.


Can confirm the ribbons look good, I have a few hanging on my wall now


----------



## Yob (31/3/16)

sp0rk said:


> Can confirm the ribbons look good, I have a few hanging on my wall now


most attractive inebriate 3 years running?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/3/16)

Yob said:


> most attractive inebriate 3 years running?


There has been strong competition for that ribbon...


----------



## Brew Matt (31/3/16)

Thanks to Matt & Lori at Country Brewer Toormina (near Coffs Harbour) for supporting the event once again in 2016. www.facebook.com/CountryBrewerToormina

The brewing entries have continued to arrive at the showground today.


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/16)

I've actually bought sacks from them at Toormina on the way up and down the coast from SEQ when I lived in Old Bar - highly recommended.
Bit over an hour's drive from Grafton they are a good place to get supplies.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/4/16)

Mick, the new owner of Roches is keen to come down for the judging

He is actually a bit excited


----------



## sp0rk (3/4/16)

Yob said:


> most attractive inebriate 3 years running?


I do usually show a little leg for the judges


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/4/16)

sp0rk said:


> I do usually show a little leg for the judges


Leg...is that what it gets called now....


----------



## MikeHell (7/4/16)

Any final figures on the number of entries this year?


----------



## Brew Matt (7/4/16)

Still have a number of boxes containing entries that have not been counted yet. So will know shortly.

Should have enough to keep the six judges quite busy however.


----------



## MikeHell (7/4/16)

No worries, see you all Saturday!


----------



## Dae Tripper (11/4/16)

How did it go?


----------



## Brew Matt (12/4/16)

Judging seemed to go reasonably smoothly. Currently compiling results.


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

Giddy up..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/16)

Entries where up this year, but not as many showed for tasting. 

Quality was very good this year and much improved over previous years, especially in the kit beers..

There was some really nice beers and one of my favs was an AG stout and a kit pale ale

The chilli beer was...OMFG hot...

The RIS was thick and like syrup... :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The RIS was thick and like syrup... :beerbang:


was that the one with the pretty label?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/16)

Yob said:


> was that the one with the pretty label?


Do you call a brown paper bag pretty...if so, then yes


----------



## RdeVjun (12/4/16)

I believe so Yob, IIRC quite well received that one was.
Echo Stu's comments too- vastly improved quality this year, it was a real pleasure to judge, with some excellent beers encountered judging the legacy section comprising of mostly kits and K&Bs, nevertheless very few suboptimal beers overall.
The tremendous efforts of Matt and the other volunteers ensured the event was a complete success. Ditto for judges and participants, of course the event would not be possible without the support of generous sponsors and show committee, many thanks all round to everyone involved, it has been a real pleasure to be involved.


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

Big ups and thanks to all involved who gave their time and afford to make it all happen, these things don't go smoothly unless you have a dedicated group of people bringing it together. 

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/16)

It is a very good event to attend

Its not often you get to sample such a wide variety of beers :chug:

There where quite a number of BJCP beers entered which was also good


----------



## Grainer (12/4/16)

Sorry I didnt enter again.. will do next year! Congrats to all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/4/16)

Grainer said:


> Sorry I didnt enter again.. will do next year! Congrats to all.


Dont just enter...Attend...!!!


----------



## NeilArge (12/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> It is a very good event to attend
> 
> Its not often you get to sample such a wide variety of beers :chug:
> 
> There where quite a number of BJCP beers entered which was also good


I was looking forward to coming down for the fun but sadly had to teach all day... next year.


----------



## Yob (12/4/16)

Lesson learned?


----------



## NeilArge (12/4/16)

Yob said:


> Lesson learned?


Heh heh. For the teacher and the taught hopefully


----------



## Lincoln2 (14/4/16)

C'mon lads; spill the beans. Who got naked & rowdy etc? After-party at Roches? Any famous judges? I was unable to make it this year. I decided to give the Pavilion Steward a well earned break.


----------



## skelly22 (14/4/16)

How'd the event go in terms of entries this year Matt? I left it too late but will be back (and yes hopefully attending Stu) next year!
Shane


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/4/16)

Around 70. Which is up on last year by about 10


----------



## Yob (14/4/16)

wassat then, one sponsor per entry?



will results be posted here?


----------



## MikeHell (15/4/16)

Results?


----------



## sponge (16/4/16)

Do I receive the wooden spoon in the mail?


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/16)

Results will be posted shortly, currently compiling for the local newspaper.


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/16)

MikeHell said:


> Any final figures on the number of entries this year?


Received 96 entries in total from all classes entered. Thanks to those that entered. Your efforts are greatly appreciated by all involved!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/16)

Brew Matt said:


> Received 96 entries in total from all classes entered. Thanks to those that entered. Your efforts are greatly appreciated by all involved!


Does that include Meads, Fruitbeers etc


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/16)

Special thanks to Bintani Australia for being a supporter of the brewing competition. Bintani source and supply premium brewing ingredients. www.bintani.com.au





Results for the competition follow. Congratulations to those that entered and those that placed!





Pale Coloured Beer Style From A Kit 


1st Alan Rediger 


2nd Lyall Lees


3rd Andrew Morris


Highly Commended: Ian Steele


Pale Coloured Beer Style Modified From A Kit/Own Recipe 


1st Luke Jones 


2nd Scoota


Pale coloured beer style all grain (brewed from scratch)


Highly Commended: David Holt


Dark Coloured Beer Style From A Kit 


1st Glen Watkins 


2nd Alan Rediger


Dark coloured beer style modified from a kit/own recipe


Highly Commended: John Cleave


Dark coloured beer style all grain (brewed from scratch)


Highly Commended: Lyall Lee


Stout All Grain (Brewed From Scratch)


1st Brian Metcalfe





Champion Exhibit (Classes 0.1 – 0.9)


Luke Jones





Mild Ale, Low Alcohol (<4% Abv)


1st Lyall Lees


Australian Premium Lager, Pale Lager


Highly Commended: Adam Jensen


Schwarzbier, Amber & Dark Lager


1st Adam Jensen


Traditional Bock, Strong Lager (>6% ABV)


1st Michael Watson


Doppelbock, Strong Lager (>6% Abv)


Highly Commended: Jeremy Macgregor


Eisbock, Strong Lager (>6% ABV)


2nd Jeremy Macgregor


Blonde Ale, Pale Ale


3rd Michael Watson


Highly Commended: Simon Ludvigh


Kölsch, Pale Ale


1st Simon Hodgson


Belgian Pale Ale, Pale Ale


Highly Commended: David Holt


Australian Pale Ale, Pale Ale


Highly Commended: Ken Bodycote


Highly Commended: Simon Ludvigh


English Pale Ale, Pale Ale


2nd Simon Hodgson


American Pale Ale, American Pale Ale


1st Simon Hodgson 


2nd Dean Harrison


Highly Commended: Ken Bodycote


Highly Commended: David Holt


English Best Bitter, Bitter Ale


1st Lyall Lees


English Extra Special/Strong Bitter (Esb), Bitter Ale


Highly Commended: Lyall Lees


American Amber Ale, Bitter Ale


1st David Holt


Northern English Brown Ale, Brown Ale


1st Dean Tummers


Irish Red Ale, Brown Ale


Highly Commended: Jeremy Macgregor


Australian Dark/Old Ale, Brown Ale


Highly Commended: Ken Bodycote


Highly Commended: Matt Chapman


Robust Porter, Porter


1st David Holt


Highly Commended: Danny Craggs


Dry Stout, Stout


1st Ramon Wilson


American Stout, Strong Stout (>6% Abv)


Highly Commended: Dean Tummers


American IPA, India Pale Ale


1st Dean Harrison 


2nd Nicholas Holt


Highly Commended: Dale Arrowsmith


Imperial Ipa, India Pale Ale


Highly Commended: Jeremy Macgregor


American Wheat Or Rye Beer, Wheat & Rye Beer


1st Dean Tummers


Weizen/Weißbier (Wheat), Wheat & Rye Beer 


2nd Neil Argent


Saison, Farmhouse Ale & Wild Beer


1st Michael Watson 


2nd David Holt


Highly Commended: Daniel Taverner


Highly Commended: David Nielsen


Specialty Beer, Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer


Highly Commended: Jeremy Macgregor


Wood-Aged Beer, Specialty Beer


1st Jesse McFadyen





Champion Exhibit (Classes 1.5 – 18.6)


Dean Harrison


Champion Exhibit (Classes 1.5 – 18.6)


Ramon Wilson





Mead


1st Dale Arrowsmith 


2nd Jean-Pierre De Mezieres


Ginger Beer


1st Andrew Morris 


2nd Simon Ashbrooke





Spirits


1st Gary Turner


Liqueurs


1st Simon Ashbrooke 


2nd Gary Turner 


3rd Simon Ashbrooke





Champion Exhibit (Classes 29-30)


Simon Ashbrooke


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Does that include Meads, Fruitbeers etc


Yes includes everything.


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/16)

skelly22 said:


> How'd the event go in terms of entries this year Matt? I left it too late but will be back (and yes hopefully attending Stu) next year!
> Shane


Look forward to your entry in the 2017 comp!


----------



## sponge (16/4/16)

I'm curious to know how many entries there were in each category. Still happy enough to claim a place in a group of 1 though


----------



## Yob (16/4/16)

So am I first and last for wood aged?


----------



## sponge (16/4/16)

And excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is a highly commended?


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/16)

sponge said:


> And excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is a highly commended?


Didn't place, but deserves honourable mention, and will receive a card for you to put on display in your brewery/bar.


----------



## sponge (16/4/16)

Assumed as much, but just wasn't sure when only a highly commended was shown rather than placings in a category.


----------



## Yob (16/4/16)

People's choice went to?


----------



## sponge (16/4/16)

Probably the Schwarzbier h34r:


----------



## stomachshoulders (16/4/16)

sponge said:


> And excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is a highly commended?


Further: when there is a highly commended and no 1st place what conclusion am I to draw from this? If there is only 2nd place listed and no 1st what is the deal?


----------



## NeilArge (16/4/16)

stomachshoulders said:


> Further: when there is a highly commended and no 1st place what conclusion am I to draw from this? If there is only 2nd place listed and no 1st what is the deal?


Presumably no beer in that category scored enough points to do better than highly commended or silver and/or it was the only beer in the category and didn't score enough points.....?


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/16)

Yob said:


> People's choice went to?


There was no 'Peoples Choice' vote this year. The 'people' tried some of the beers after the judges were finished with them, but there was no written voting done... though there were a few favourites out on the table.


----------



## Brew Matt (16/4/16)

stomachshoulders said:


> Further: when there is a highly commended and no 1st place what conclusion am I to draw from this? If there is only 2nd place listed and no 1st what is the deal?


The reason why you may see a second place without a first, is that classes were grouped. For example, classes 3.1 Classic American Pilsner + 3.2 German Pilsner + 3.3 Bohemian Pilsner were part of the Pilsner class group. Therefore there could have been a second place in 3.1, and a first place in 3.2.

If you find that there are 2 first places in a class group, then it means there was a tie for first.


----------



## sponge (16/4/16)

Thanks for the clarification Matt.

Any chance we'll be receiving the scoresheets/judges comments or scores for all entries?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/16)

Brew Matt said:


> There was no 'Peoples Choice' vote this year. The 'people' tried some of the beers after the judges were finished with them, but there was no written voting done... though there were a few favourites out on the table.


The people consisted of MikeHell and myself :unsure:.... Bribie & Ralph ended up being judges

And the one we liked was the AG Stout, the Pale Modified Kit No4, the Bock, the RIS, he Pale Ale AG, .....it was hard to do, trust me, but at least we had a go

There where some genuinely nice beers there ranging from Kits to RIS...I only tasted one bad beer out of about 30


----------



## NeilArge (16/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The people consisted of MikeHell and myself :unsure:.... Bribie & Ralph ended up being judges
> 
> And the one we liked was the AG Stout, the Pale Modified Kit No4, the Bock, the RIS, he Pale Ale AG, .....it was hard to do, trust me, but at least we had a go
> 
> There where some genuinely nice beers there ranging from Kits to RIS...I only tasted one bad beer out of about 30


Just half wondering if I made a mistake sending a BIPA down seeing as there was no specific category for that, or maybe it just wasn't that good a beer after all...


----------



## stomachshoulders (16/4/16)

Brew Matt said:


> The reason why you may see a second place without a first, is that classes were grouped. For example, classes 3.1 Classic American Pilsner + 3.2 German Pilsner + 3.3 Bohemian Pilsner were part of the Pilsner class group. Therefore there could have been a second place in 3.1, and a first place in 3.2.
> 
> If you find that there are 2 first places in a class group, then it means there was a tie for first.


Thanks for that. Makes a bit more sense now


----------



## Dae Tripper (16/4/16)

Thanks to the organisers and henchmen that helped put this comp together again this year! Hopefully I will make it up next time.


----------



## Brew Matt (17/4/16)

sponge said:


> Do I receive the wooden spoon in the mail?


A large (slotted) wooden spoon would make a good prize, and could serve as a decent mash paddle.......


----------



## Brew Matt (17/4/16)

TunofGrunt said:


> Just half wondering if I made a mistake sending a BIPA down seeing as there was no specific category for that, or maybe it just wasn't that good a beer after all...


You can never be wrong for making or sending a BIPA!


----------



## Brew Matt (17/4/16)

sponge said:


> Thanks for the clarification Matt.
> 
> Any chance we'll be receiving the scoresheets/judges comments or scores for all entries?


Yes, every entrant will receive their score sheet(s). This will be done primarily by email. Plan to have this completed within the month (or so).


----------



## GABBA110360 (18/4/16)

Congratulations to winners in all categories
good to see plenty of entries in bjcp classes
looking forward to reading the score sheets
cheers
ken


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

Considering it was the first year of BJCP I think it went well with the number of entries.

Hopefully next year the numbers will be bigger again.......and the number of entries as well


----------



## stomachshoulders (22/4/16)

Hello. What's the process for collecting cards/ribbons or will these be mailed out?


----------



## Brew Matt (22/4/16)

Ribbons + cards will be mailed out shortly. Score sheets will be emailed to those that entered. Will keep all posted here as to status of these.


----------



## shaunous (22/4/16)

So pissed I forgot about this, 2.5 weeks on holidays and working on the farm flat out, I never knew what time or day it was until too late. 

Stoked to see so many entries and stories of great brews.


----------



## B Metcalfe (14/5/16)

Hey Matt,

how are the scores sheets coming ??


----------



## Hodgo71 (16/5/16)

B Metcalfe said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> how are the scores sheets coming ??


IVe been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Brew Matt (16/5/16)

B Metcalfe said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> how are the scores sheets coming ??


Hopefully everyone will have received their scoresheets by email by the weekend. When this has been completed, will put a note here so that if anyone has not received their sheets for whatever reason, this can be rectified.

Then will get ribbons posted out to those that received these in the comp.


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/5/16)

has anyone got there score sheets yet ?


----------



## sp0rk (21/5/16)

It's only saturday morning, give him some time


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> It's only saturday morning, give him some time


I only asked !


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/16)

Gabba at age 6

"Are we there yet?"


----------



## Yob (21/5/16)

Not yet no..


----------



## sp0rk (21/5/16)

Just got my feedback
I agree personally with all the feedback
My cream ale was overly corny (it had corn in it), I can see how that could be percieved as DMS, will be backing off on the corn next time and possibly be using a Pils malt instead
The batch of JW Ale malt I have is throwing pretty DMS-ey and Diacetyl flavours as well (isn't happening with the Euro malts I have), no matter what I do to avoid these, that'll be the last bag of JW base malt I buy
My hibiscus saison had the same sort of comments I got from the Newcastle show, yeast didn't shine through (won't be using Belle Saison again) and needed higher carbonation
To the judge who noted that it looked like it had a fruit addition for the colour, the colour came from the hibiscus tea
Might try and knock out another batch of the saison ready for comps in July, I wouldn't be able to have it ready for comps in June

Thanks for all your hard work Matt, you are a bloody legend!
I'll really try to make it up next year, I wouldn't mind riding up and camping at the show grounds


----------



## Brew Matt (21/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> I'll really try to make it up next year, I wouldn't mind riding up and camping at the show grounds


Thanks Sp0rk, have booked you in.


----------



## Brew Matt (21/5/16)

There have been a few bounce backs with emails. Please PM me if yours have not come through as yet.


----------



## Brew Matt (22/5/16)

If anyone still has not received their scoresheets, please PM or email (even if you have already done so in the last 24 hours).


----------



## GABBA110360 (23/5/16)

thanks Matt I got the lot of them cheers


----------



## Brew Matt (23/5/16)

GABBA110360 said:


> thanks Matt I got the lot of them cheers


There were some that were bouncing, some with invalid email addresses, and others that did not get through, but all have now been sorted (I think). A couple did not supply email address.


----------

